# Quick question about nest box bedding



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

What does everyone else use for the nest box bedding? From the research i've done Aspen chippings is meant to be the best but i find when i put it into the nest box it's quite dusty and there r some very small pieces in it. I keep thinking it can't be good for the birds.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

aspen is reccomended for many many animals. we use it for our chinchilla's litter tray. its got small pieces but its not really... "dusty" like the other stuff and doesnt have a strong smell like cedar that can harm them. i think you're good... but someone will clarify if its the right TYPE of aspen bedding... i dont know much about that


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

hi, i always used Aubiose my breeder friend told me its what she used i used it for years but sadly now my friend no longer breeds or sells products , this time i have bought a bag of nesting bedding from Rob Harvey its called golden chips bedding its dust free cleen, here in london i have nowhere that stocks good quality bird products i have to buy all my stuff online even seed


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have used Aspen for years. Never had a problem. I used it for my cockatiels and budgies.


----------



## leeandkat (Mar 14, 2011)

I use finacard


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

A lot of the websites i've been on also recommend a towel but one without the loops in so the chicks don't get there feet tangled in it but i haven't been able to find anything. Do u think fleece would be any good or am i better of sticking with this aspen?


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I use tree-chippings! I let it all dry out and the smell go over the autumn/winter and they get it in the spring time.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Some people use crumpled up fir bark reptile bedding. Shred it really well and use that. I've read of some breeders using superfine peat too. I'm pretty sure coir (shredded coconut fibers) would work too.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I thought I read somewhere that the shredded coconut fiber wasn't good because it takes to much moisture out of the eggs?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea Don't Use Coconut Fiber Bark It Sucks In The Mosture Like Debbie Says!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

This is what I use in nest boxes, for both Cockatiels and Budgies. I forgot what it is called though. (my friend who is also a breeder has been using it for quite a long time and it is what she recommended to me)










I also use it in brooders when I hand-rear babies.. it is great stuff, it keeps moist and warm when birds are sitting on it.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

for my nest boxes i use a layer of paper towel and then place 2 inches of pine shavings, have never had a problem, except my pairs like a bare box until the chicks hatch so i have to keep adding lol.


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine seem to like the bottom of the box as well, no matter how deep i make it they always seems to move it out of the way!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

for both of my two clutches i used aspen shavings
two clutches were hatched successively using this


----------



## Cr4zycow (Apr 3, 2011)

It just seems very dusty. I'm unsure as to whether it's the correct type of chippings, it seems very fine and has small pieces compared to other pictures i've seen of other peoples.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

solace that looks like what my breeder friend used to supply me with its great stuff
here in the uk its called Auboise


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I used the coconut fiber the first time and only had one egg hatch, it can also cause issues by tangling up the chicks leg and cutting off the circulation. Where did you get your bedding from? I get mine from a regular pet store, guinea pigs and hamsters use pine or aspen bedding as well and those pieces are bigger.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

My friend used to get it from a top stable they bred horses and used it , they let my friend have a supply of fresh new stuff, but now looks like i shall try the aspen, i am worried about trying new stuff i had been very lucky i had an excellent chick survival record only ever lost one chick and one D.I.S over 5 years and lost count of how many chicks so I'm really worried about having to change my bedding 
my other friend uses kitchen paper towel but i wont use that my birds would shred it into pieces and im concerned a newly hatched chick might get lost under the shredded paper or caught up in it


----------

